# Experiences with Pioneer DEX-P99RS?



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi guys,

I'm looking at the Pioneer DEX-P99RS as the source for my old school 4-way active setup. My tentative plans include the following gear:

- Pioneer P99RS Head / x-over / processor
- (4) RF Punch 150HD's and (1) Punch 45HD
- Boston Acoustics ProSeries 6.4.3 components
- (2) Boston Acoustics ProSeries 10.5 subs

I want to run a P150 on each sub, a P150 for the 6.5's, a P150 for the 4's and a P45 for the tweets

My question is not really around "how does the P99 sound", but I'd like to know what people think about the unit who actually use it on a daily basis. Mine will go in my daily driver and I want something that's easy to use (once setup for active/processing). I'm intrigued by the USB support for uncompressed WAV files and the iPod DAC bypass. Any experiences, good or bad are appreciated. I'd prefer first hand experiences though, not "I heard it was junk from a friend"...


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Personally, I don't think it can be beat for an "all in one" solution. 

It will do almost anything you wish ... which is great for experimentation. 2way, 3way, active/passive, satellite,bt, top notch iPod control, stylish looks.... what's not to love!? 

It may take some time to become familiar with the menu structure, as it has a lot of features. But once you get some seat time with it, its pretty easy to navigate. The remote is a god send.... this takes tuning ease to the next level.

The auto tune is a little meh, but I only realised this after some time. It'll get you close, and not sound too bad. But it can be improved upon for sure.

I have no doubt you'll enjoy it, and have no issues with daily use!


----------



## dr.vacation (Jan 9, 2010)

subscribed


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

jcollin76, great post, exactly what I wanted to know! I still can't believe I'm considering a $1200 HU, but a good friend of mine reminded me you'll spend that much or more by getting a SQ deck plus a nice external processor. I don't have a ton of room for external boxes, so the P99 will fit my application nicely.


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

bigdwiz said:


> jcollin76, great post, exactly what I wanted to know! I still can't believe I'm considering a $1200 HU, but a good friend of mine reminded me you'll spend that much or more by getting a SQ deck plus a nice external processor. I don't have a ton of room for external boxes, so the P99 will fit my application nicely.


Glad to help! Lol
Yeah, once you get it in and start seeing, and hearing, what its all about... the sticker shock goes away. 

I've been kicking around doing a basic function tutorial video for the p99. Just helpful setup stuff, show some features and menu navigation. Just to help new owners, or give potential buyers a look into it. I'm no expert, but I've answered enough questions, that I think it might be useful to new owners. 

Would this intrest you at all? If so, I could through one together....


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^ yes please and subscribed...


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

> I've been kicking around doing a basic function tutorial video for the p99. Just helpful setup stuff, show some features and menu navigation. Just to help new owners, or give potential buyers a look into it. I'm no expert, but I've answered enough questions, that I think it might be useful to new owners.


X2, that would be awesome! To me seeing a vid is much easier than trying to figure out the manual. I was gonna do one myself, but it may be a while...


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

I love this deck! I have the P01 (Japanese version), & once you get the hang of it it's soooo easy to tune on the fly.

I agree with everything jcollin had to say about the deck. You won't regret it.


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Okay, I'll make one up this evening. Assuming my 4 yr old doesn't interject himself in the video.... lol


----------



## instalher (May 13, 2009)

best all in one deck in the world 3 yrs running.. Pioneer found a niche market and nailed it with this unit.. i suspect it will never be dethroned.. ever.. no one is making all in one decks like this anymore.. not enough interest. might as well buy a cheap deck and hook up a arc audio ps8 or zapco dsp 8 or bit one ect. cheaper and alot more options.. but not as cool imho.


----------



## bjaxs (Aug 18, 2012)

bumping thread so I can pm someone


----------



## nicostatus (Dec 3, 2011)

Just helped a friend install an ms8. Just based off of ease of installing, I love my p01. The ms8 was a pita to install!


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

It's got rock soild reviews over at crutchfield. Pioneer Stage 4 DEX-P99RS CD receiver/preamp at Crutchfield.com


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

nicostatus said:


> Just helped a friend install an ms8. Just based off of ease of installing, I love my p01. The ms8 was a pita to install!


I'm getting an MS-8 on Monday, jumped the gun on that! Will be posting it FS if anyone is interested (it's BNIB). I need the P99 as I really don't have the extra room for the MS-8.



> It's got rock soild reviews over at crutchfield. Pioneer Stage 4 DEX-P99RS CD receiver/preamp at Crutchfield.com


I've read those, yes, good praise for sure. Not many people willing to spend this much on a head unit, so it's nice to read reviews from those who have bought it and are using it.


----------



## nicostatus (Dec 3, 2011)

You won't regret it, 31band eq, on the fly adjustment and it's got everything u need including direct digital from an iPhone/iPod which was what I was looking for. No need for an external laptop to tune or to mount an additional screen and/or processor somewhere. You will never need anything else. I bought a p80 before this and there's no comparison between the two. Wish I had saved that money and just got the p99 from the start.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Note: *The most important thing to do is to fully read the manual and understand it!
* 
I have to say it was a little confusing to navigate through the audio menu at first. After numerous reads through the manual and months of ownership I have the P99RS understood. The most useful feature of the unit is the remote. The dial controls are somewhat small and not the easiest to use. I mounted the remote to my steering wheel using the supplied bracket. You have full control over every aspect of your audio system with this unit, amazing.

The iPod interface is superb. Easy navigation through the playlists.

If you can afford it, buy it.


----------



## nicostatus (Dec 3, 2011)

Speaking of remotes anyone have a link to where I could purchase a replacement unit?


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

I can't really afford it, but unloading some old school amps should help me get there! I'm a tech geek and gadget hound, so complicated menus for setup don't bother me...I just want it to be simple to operate when I'm driving and after all of the tuning has been done. From what you guys are saying, it meets this criteria


----------



## KSUWildcatFan (Jun 11, 2006)

I sold my CDA-7998, which I loved, and canceled the plans for a P80RS+MS8 (sorry, the P80RS just looks clownish and I can't justify a $350 purchase on something that looks like my 5-year old designed it!), and will be buying either a P99RS or a P01 instead. I, too, nearly died when I thought harder about dropping $1200 on a headunit. But I'm going to do it anyway. The damn thing looks awesome and I have yet to hear a single complaint about it. WIN.

IMO, it's worth it even though I'll take a nice loss on my MS8 in the process. Oh well. ;D

-Jordan


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

nicostatus said:


> Speaking of remotes anyone have a link to where I could purchase a replacement unit?


Pioneer Electronics (USA) Inc. Parts & Accessories Online - Model DEX-P99RS


----------



## nicostatus (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks pal


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

Does the P99 have that famous pico fuse?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Jim nailed it. 

IMO, this is probably one of the best decks available. 4-way active in a single din format with no issues regarding signal quality (ie: noise).

direct ipod control which bypasses the internal dac.

all in all, a great deck.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

adrenalinejunkie said:


> Does the P99 have that famous pico fuse?


from what ive read on this website there is no pico fuse =) .. DONT quote me on that tho


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

While a video would be cool, you should still read the manual (multiple times). I still have to pull mine out for reference mainly because I haven't mastered the Japanese language.


----------



## RattyMcClelland (Nov 28, 2008)

Is it true the P99RS can only store 1 TA setting?
I will want a setting for myself when im only in the car and another setting for 2 seater at the touch of a button.
If this feature isnt there im off to get the HX-D2/3.


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

RattyMcClelland said:


> Is it true the P99RS can only store 1 TA setting?
> I will want a setting for myself when im only in the car and another setting for 2 seater at the touch of a button.
> If this feature isnt there im off to get the HX-D2/3.


There is only one T/A setting per seating position so what you want to do is possible.

EDIT: To be more precise, you have T/A for left seat, right seat and a left/right together (front seats).
Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Is anyone using this with the Bluetooth module? Experiences? Sucks I have to buy an external component to get BT, but these days it's almost a necessity (for me).


----------



## Rupinder (Jan 25, 2011)

there is a ta setting for right ,left and both left plus right seat .plus there are three additional settings for right and left seat. these are auto ta, custom ta and initial settings .so for right and left you have three settings and for right plus left only one setting.hope you get my point


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Rupinder said:


> there is a ta setting for right ,left and both left plus right seat .plus there are three additional settings for right and left seat. these are auto ta, custom ta and initial settings .so for right and left you have three settings and for right plus left only one setting.hope you get my point


What? You can auto ta, then any adjustments to it is your " custom" setting. They aren't independent of each other. You can't toggle between the two.

Its either auto, auto then user adjusted, are fully user adjusted (no prior auto tune).


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

I think he was asking about "custom" presents only...

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## instalher (May 13, 2009)

The price is very competitive. A half decent head unit is 250ish. And a decent dsp unit is around 700 to 800. But install will be triple what the pioneer price is. And all other dsp units require a lap top., so another 400 bucks . Now that pioneer piece don't look that bad does it.lol


----------



## Rupinder (Jan 25, 2011)

yes you can toggle between auto ta and custom settings


----------



## nicostatus (Dec 3, 2011)

If you can make the p99 fit into your install use it. Installher has it right on the money.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

I am a previous p99 owner. I will say this that it is a great all in one unit but as far as SQ is there better??? Well there is. Is there better SQ headunits with IPOD, BT and other features??? There is not. I think there is a HUGE gap between the p99 and say Denon DCT-100 or Apline 7990 ETC. But these units do not have the feature that the p99 presents.. NO... So the question is really what do you want???


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I've also owned a 99 but sold it before I even had a chance to install it. Now as far as cost let's review people who can afford a 99 already have laptops. Let's face it we live in an age of instant gratification. Secondly as far as a good dsp running you $700-800 yes that part is true. But and it's only my opinion but if you look on line, several processors are selling for $400-500. Now as stated a decent head unit will run about $250. So from a financial point minus install you are at $750.00. Am I saying that the 99 is priced too much, heck no. I would buy another one today in a heartbeat. My problem is from a cosmetic point of view as all of my cars are double din. Can a custom fiberglass console be done sure, but that within itself is another story. End of my opinion rant, carry on.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

bigdwiz said:


> Is anyone using this with the Bluetooth module? Experiences? Sucks I have to buy an external component to get BT, but these days it's almost a necessity (for me).


The BT is clean IMO. It sounds better streaming Pandora than using Sat radio like XM. The BT phone works good too with the ability to transfer your phonebook / contacts. You can also add multiple phones as a 'Guest/Guests' while keeping your main phone programmed into the HU.

Chuck


----------



## db_Outlaw (May 10, 2012)

I'm strongly considering a p99 just for the DAC and aesthetics (bit1 will do my processing).


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

great all in one unit, but ..... if you run it 4 way active SQ system you must expect that you will pay at least 400-600 $ for Quality RCA cables, Some guys make upgrade on factory RCA-s that come out of HU ... they sloder rcas direct to board and ditch one additional connection...originals are cheapo ****. There is also option for modifications/upgrade,....
I like this deck over Clarion Hxd2 b/c of all setup possibilities that you have with 99....


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

db_Outlaw said:


> I'm strongly considering a p99 just for the DAC and aesthetics (bit1 will do my processing).


If you like the P99RS for the DAC only, you may be better off with a different HU...like a Denford, Denon, or a McIntosh. Paying a grand for an all in one unit not to use the processing might be a waste unless you need the Ipod controls. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## db_Outlaw (May 10, 2012)

Forgot, buying it for the sd card option too.



narvarr said:


> If you like the P99RS for the DAC only, you may be better off with a different HU...like a Denford, Denon, or a McIntosh. Paying a grand for an all in one unit not to use the processing might be a waste unless you need the Ipod controls.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

I couldn't recommend the P99 strongly enough. And not everybody has a laptop, I don't and don't want to shell out $400 for one to use as a processor controller. And the other problem you run into with processors is noise issues. My H700 was plagued by noise and these forums are chock full of complaints of noise from their processors like the Bit One. That's the beauty of the P99. Everything is right there and there are no interruptions of the signal beyond the head unit until you get to the amps so you've got a lot less potential for noise issues. My P99 is graveyard quiet at any volume.

The only drawback to the P99 is you can't EQ each driver independently but honestly this hasn't been nearly as big a problem as I thought it was. So far after 6 months with mine, I have yet to wish I could turn down a certain frequency just on one driver. 

I guess the question of value comes down to "do you have a laptop". If you do then something like a Bit One would be a cheaper way to go but if you don't, the P99 is certainly near the top of the list. You have 90% of the processing power of a dedicated processor, zero noise issues, all in one install and possibly the best source available.

I don't think however that one is "better" than the other in the P99 vs processor debate. I think it comes down to which is better for you. Either way you go, you certainly can't go wrong. Its like arguing over Lamborghini vs Ferrari. 

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

MacLeod said:


> I couldn't recommend the P99 strongly enough. And not everybody has a laptop, I don't and don't want to shell out $400 for one to use as a processor controller. And the other problem you run into with processors is noise issues. My H700 was plagued by noise and these forums are chock full of complaints of noise from their processors like the Bit One. That's the beauty of the P99. Everything is right there and there are no interruptions of the signal beyond the head unit until you get to the amps so you've got a lot less potential for noise issues. My P99 is graveyard quiet at any volume.
> 
> The only drawback to the P99 is you can't EQ each driver independently but honestly this hasn't been nearly as big a problem as I thought it was. So far after 6 months with mine, I have yet to wish I could turn down a certain frequency just on one driver.
> 
> ...


X2 on that.

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

MacLeod said:


> I couldn't recommend the P99 strongly enough. And not everybody has a laptop, I don't and don't want to shell out $400 for one to use as a processor controller. And the other problem you run into with processors is noise issues. My H700 was plagued by noise and these forums are chock full of complaints of noise from their processors like the Bit One. That's the beauty of the P99. Everything is right there and there are no interruptions of the signal beyond the head unit until you get to the amps so you've got a lot less potential for noise issues. My P99 is graveyard quiet at any volume.
> 
> *The only drawback to the P99 is you can't EQ each driver independently but honestly this hasn't been nearly as big a problem as I thought it was. So far after 6 months with mine, I have yet to wish I could turn down a certain frequency just on one driver. *
> 
> ...


Oh but you can EQ each driver if you take into account that you have separate L & R EQ and can adjust within the freq range of that driver. I know this isn't the same as cutting 250Hz 6db on the left midbass and then cutting 250Hz 3db on the left midrange. But given the flexability of the P99 I can work around this issue. I like mine and will use it until I'm convinced that there is another all-in-one that can take it's place.


Chuck


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

stereo_luver said:


> Oh but you can EQ each driver if you take into account that you have separate L & R EQ and can adjust within the freq range of that driver. I know this isn't the same as cutting 250Hz 6db on the left midbass and then cutting 250Hz 3db on the left midrange. But given the flexability of the P99 I can work around this issue. I like mine and will use it until I'm convinced that there is another all-in-one that can take it's place.
> 
> 
> Chuck


Yeah I actually thought it was gonna be a pain for focusing up imaging by not being able cut 1K on the left mid but boost 1K on the left tweet. But like I said, I haven't found that to be a problem. Now my Accord will be different with the mid in the floor and the tweeter in the sail panels so I might run into an issue but I don't think so.

The thing I like best is that you can EQ left and right and level match them, then lock them together and tune tonality. That's what I didn't like about my H700. If you locked L and R together, it would sum them together and they were no longer level matched. 

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## instalher (May 13, 2009)

Coppertone said:


> I've also owned a 99 but sold it before I even had a chance to install it. Now as far as cost let's review people who can afford a 99 already have laptops. Let's face it we live in an age of instant gratification. Secondly as far as a good dsp running you $700-800 yes that part is true. But and it's only my opinion but if you look on line, several processors are selling for $400-500. Now as stated a decent head unit will run about $250. So from a financial point minus install you are at $750.00. Am I saying that the 99 is priced too much, heck no. I would buy another one today in a heartbeat. My problem is from a cosmetic point of view as all of my cars are double din. Can a custom fiberglass console be done sure, but that within itself is another story. End of my opinion rant, carry on.


Owned the denford for a yr before the pio piece, no comparison. Pioneer, specs out far better with better da converters separate power supplies, and you can shut off the display so improved dynamics! Spec them both out no comparison, smokes the clarion, and the Mac only deck that can match it is the alpine f1 status. At 10 times the price and two units! Almost all sq competitor either us this deck or have gone the three piece design. Personally one piece for me.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Yea for Pioneer.....


----------

